# My coffee gear has arrived



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi.....my new equipment has arrived and its sort of set up with just very small adjustments needed. after a lot of research i went for the Expobar Office Leva 2 boiler and a Fiorenzato F4E Nano grinder in black.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Sounds like a nice setup. You'd better get some pics up. ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh sounds nice...but we like pics


----------



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)

i will once i work out how to upload photos to here?????


----------



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Shiny! I need to get a machine big enough to stack cups on. Then some decent cups to show off! Is the steam wand on the left? Trying to work out how ergonomic that is?


----------



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)

i got those glasses off amazon.....ive never seen them before,they are double walled which looks good when filled. The steam lance is good although im used to having 3 jets as this one has a single jet.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Missy said:


> Is the steam wand on the left? Trying to work out how ergonomic that is?


Similar to mine - I've got the grinder on the left of the machine, and my steam wand is also on the left side. No problems with ergonomics really, if you can stand in a place comfortable to grind, lining yourself up with the steam wand is easy. I actually prefer it to when I had a Classic - I used to find I wanted to tilt the jug to the left but having the wand on the right made that awkward. I think it's different for everyone and probably just what you get used to (unless you're squashed up against a wall).


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Squashed up against a wall... Ooh err.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

??


----------

